# 1976 Toro 724: Engine Mount Fstnr Upgrade



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

As a preventative measure, consider adding nuts to
the engine mount bolts of a '76 Toro 724 (#31677)
Snow Thrower and machines of similar design.

The engine on an early 724 mounts to a formed sheet
metal subplate. In turn, this subplate is fastened to
the chassis with four 3/8-16 x 3/4" hex washer-head
bolts.

The bolts only self-tap into the sheet metal of the
chassis - there are no nuts.

This arrangement served adequately for 37 years on my
machine. But then in the midst of clearing heavy snow
in the dark two of the four bolts fell out. By the time
I noticed the unusual engine movement, the remaining
two bolts had begun to loosen.

Replacing the missing bolts to get the job finished was
a short-lived temporary fix. The chassis sheet metal
was only thick enough to offer at best two threads and
these had stripped out. The snow clearing session was
at an end.

With a few exceptions, changing the fasteners is straight
forward.

One issue is that (standing at the controls) the right
front bolt comes through the chassis in a crowded region
of the drivetrain assembly. The bolt hole is right beside
a vertical support. It is possible to get a nut and lock
washer on the bolt, but there is not enough room for a
standard washer on my machine. Removal of the plastic belt
guard provides access from the front for a short 9/16 open
end wrench. If the chassis hole is cleared of threads to
allow the bolt to turn freely, then the nut can be tightened.
A self-locking nut would eliminate juggling the lock washer
into place.

For access, the machine was tipped forward and supported
on the blower. Neither oil or fuel was drained: fuel was
below half full and there was no leakage. I was outside - use
caution if working where there is a pilot light flame or other
source that might ignite fuel vapour.

.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Sorry you had trouble with your machine. Glad it was cheap and easy for you to fix. Thanks for sharing your story here so other people with similar machines can look into theirs before it fails when it is needed most.


----------



## EddyCurr (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, it was a head-scratcher to find that there were no nuts for
the sub-plate bolts. Other fasteners within the chassis are backed
up with nuts.

I appreciate the links I found here on Snowblower Forum pointing
to Toro assembly illustrations. These helped confirm that there
never were nuts.

While this is mostly a trivial upgrade, it is better for your demeanor
to do it at a time of your choosing (preferably in July) than to be
interupted mid-job and forced into it at an inconvenient moment.

.


----------

